
With 1$, what is the best thing to buy online? - mariocesar
I&#x27;m getting ahead for Christmas, and I&#x27;m planning to give presents to friends and clients, but this year I want to get to the most people possible.<p>Any ideas of a good deal&#x2F;product ? To give to developers, entrepreneurs and hackers in general
======
MildlySerious
Maybe the Humble Book Bundle[1]. I would encourage paying at least $5, but you
can buy it for $1 and it's worth the mention I think.

[https://www.humblebundle.com/books/code-your-own-games-
book-...](https://www.humblebundle.com/books/code-your-own-games-book-bundle)

------
jrbedard
1/790th of a Bitcoin.

------
AznHisoka
a handwritten note to each and every person wishing them a merry c hristmas
and why you enjoy their presence in life.

a $1 dollar gift would be an insult.

~~~
jklein11
Assuming OP is in the US, postage alone would be ~46 cents. If you consider
stationary/envelopes etc. this will likely cost more than $1 a piece. Not to
mention the opportunity cost of writing the notes. I think the OP may need to
reconsider their budget.

~~~
tyingq
There are a few web-to-snail-mail services that are $1 for letters to US
addresses, including paper, envelope, etc.
[http://www.labnol.org/internet/email/send-postal-letters-
on-...](http://www.labnol.org/internet/email/send-postal-letters-on-internet-
via-email/7097/)

------
messutied
A really cool app that costs $1 (cant think of one from the top of my head but
Im sure there are), maybe something on self improvement

------
proyb2
Pay each homeless to sing Xmas song.

~~~
ericzawo
Just because someone is between homes doesn't mean they're absolved of
dignity.

~~~
Mz
Or can sing.

(People would be wiser to pay me a dollar to _not_ sing.)

